# Advice needed for my first device.... Going crazy



## mmotala (27/7/16)

Hi,

OK so like I said I'm going nuts and need some urgent help from the pro's

Im looking to get my first device to quite smoking and start vaping. i want something that last me through the day battery wise and thats decent where i dont have to buy a bigger device in a months time.( if thats possible)

After doing research and getting more confused I've been looking at these devices

1 Eleaf I stick Pico
2 kangertech sub box mini (was told this is old rather go for the I stick)
any other ones i should look at.

i saw someone selling brand new sealed kangertech sub box mini for R900. is that cheap?

Then I came across kangertech Dripbox and top box what r these? "should I be looking at them?.

My budget is arnd 1k to 1500 for an entire kit.

thanks


----------



## stevie g (27/7/16)

Dropbox is not noob friendly but is the most economical as you can make your own coil. 
Otherwise go for the iStick kit.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/16)

For a mod, look at the iPower 80W, retails for around R750, it has a built in 5000mAh battery and it's very comfortable and surprisingly light. Then you just need to find a tank that you like, something cheap and easy like the iJust2 will work great and won't break the bank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Warlock (27/7/16)

Hi @mmotala

I would go for the Eleaf iStick Pico. It has a battery that will last you a day. You can charge while vaping, vary the wattage and with a Mello 3 tank it will cost you less than a Grand. Later you can get extra batteries and a charger with your savings on cigarette purchases.

All in all its powerful enough to start with (75w) and not to big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala (27/7/16)

Thanks. How much does the tank cost arnd abt. Should I buy the kit or buy them separately tank and mod 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/16)

mmotala said:


> Thanks. How much does the tank cost arnd abt. Should I buy the kit or buy them separately tank and mod
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure who you're talking to, use the "reply" button on a person's post, it makes it easier for people to identify which post you are talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1 (27/7/16)

I found personally when starting. Buying a complete kit makes you less scared of doing things wrong or thinking you are doing things wrong if that makes sense

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (27/7/16)

I see www.sirvape.co.za is selling a kit for R940.00 (don't know if it is vat inc or not). Under their starter kits, the Pico with a 4ml melo tank.Highlight it and look at the features.


----------



## mmotala (27/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure who you're talking to, use the "reply" button on a person's post, it makes it easier for people to identify which post you are talking about.


Thanks will do so in future 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala (27/7/16)

Warlock said:


> I see www.sirvape.co.za is selling a kit for R940.00 (don't know if it is vat inc or not). Under their starter kits, the Pico with a 4ml melo tank.Highlight it and look at the features.


Thanks I'll stop by them tmrw and have a look

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (27/7/16)

Ok I didn't know that @BumbleBee  Will try it now


BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure who you're talking to, use the "reply" button on a person's post, it makes it easier for people to identify which post you are talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala (27/7/16)

Warlock said:


> I see www.sirvape.co.za is selling a kit for R940.00 (don't know if it is vat inc or not). Under their starter kits, the Pico with a 4ml melo tank.Highlight it and look at the features.



is this the same thing?

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=70&product_id=643

with this battery

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&search=tesiyi&product_id=547


----------



## Warlock (27/7/16)

Yes that’s the one. R800.00 and in stainless R850.00. The stainless steel one shows a mini tank but the blurb says 4ml size. The mini is 3ml I think.

The make of the battery I don’t know, but the size is correct. I like the LG (brown) or Samsung (pink) batteries. The 18650 is the most important part. Don’t buy cheap batteries. The next important part is the mah ( mille amp hours ) must be 3000 or higher. If the battery feels light it may be a fake. It must weigh between 45 and 48 grams.

Please do go to Sirvape and read the description of the iStick Pico. You can buy it anyplace you like but they give you the full description of the product.



mmotala said:


> is this the same thing?
> 
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=70&product_id=643
> 
> ...


----------



## WDE (28/7/16)

mmotala said:


> is this the same thing?
> 
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=70&product_id=643
> 
> ...



Hey, just some battery tips (if you are still figuring all this out )

The mah is basically the battery capacity (So your 3000mah is going to last longer charge wise during the day compared to 2600mah).
The Amp rating is how many amps you can safely vape it at (one should try avoid vaping at the rating limit as it puts stain on the battery).

That being said you should just be aware tesiyi (the battery you shared) says it's rated 45A (well this is the max discharge current, what you want for vaping is the CDR- continuous discharge current/rate). Now this battery claims to have a 30A CDR, I would also be skeptical about this as most 3000mah batteries have not much more than a 20A CDR. (waiting for someone to test this and see what it actually is).

I'm not saying tesiyi make bad batteries (I actually use one in my rotation). But just be aware that it may not be what it says.

What I can recommend for battery life is the LG brown HG2 3000mah (20A CDR) or the Samsung Pink 30Q 3000mah (15A, this battery says 15A but performs the same as the 20A LG). Would definitely buy from one of our local vendors as you have a good chance of getting an authentic battery.

If you want to know more about battery safety and ratings you should check out a guy named Mooch https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blogs/mooch.256958/ (he is the vaping battery guy)

Hope this helps your journey

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (28/7/16)

I got my Pico just over a week ago and it is an amazing little Mod, feels solid and in over a week of use with it I couldn't be happier it. Got the Samsung 30q battery and the thing lasts an entire day without a problem. Hell I ended up having to buy one for my wife earlier this week cause she couldnt keep her hands off mine. Hers I got with a LG HG2 battery and no problems yet at all.


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

mmotala said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK so like I said I'm going nuts and need some urgent help from the pro's
> 
> ...


Hi @mmotala, welcome to our world!
Just my 2c - You cannot go worng with a Pico set, my hubby and I have 3 in daily rotation. They are small, comfy to hold (stealthy in the hand), batteries last quite a bit (pink Samsungs and Choc LGs).
The only bugger might be the stock coils on the little Melo tanks. I go through them like crazy, and got the ECR rebuildable heads (quite scarce, but simply brilliant).

I also have Kanger (Dripbox, Kbox Mini, Kbox Nano, Subtanks and Protank4, I love the Dripbox, but I shall not recommend for a total newby), and am not as impressed as I am with the Pico.
I started off on a iJust2 pen-like device, and must say, it is still good value as well, and I regularly use mine as quick tag-along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (28/7/16)

Congratulations on making the decision to quit smoking!

Buying your first device is fun and confusing at the same time. But if you take your time and do the research you can get something that is going to last. You'll save money in the long run if you buy the right thing the first time round. Many vapers (myself included) buy too fast and end up having to buy again in no time - just take a look at the classifieds forum!

All that you need when starting out is a decent mod that can get you over 50w of power. I doubt you'll spend much time over 50w but it's nice to be able to kick it up if you want to. I personally don't know of anyone who fires over 100w - the vape just becomes too hot and the flavour is scorched.

As for an atomiser I'd start with any tank that you can rebuild on as this is where true vaping lies imo - being able to create your own builds to suit your preferences. This doesn't mean you have to start rebuilding from the beginning, but at least it's an option down the line.

As for what to actually buy - well that's where the research comes in! YouTube, reddit, vaping websites and forums like this one are your friends. TAKE YOUR TIME! 

For a mod you want something that hasn't received negative reviews (like irritating problems or faulty behaviour) and is firmware upgradable. If it's still for sale around a year after it was released it shows it's reliable as shops are still prepared to stock it knowing that it's going to sell.

For a tank don't get anything that has even the slightest hint of leaks in reviews. You'll think it can't happen to you, but why take the risk with your hard earned cash? Again, go for the classics - the tanks that people always rave about or strongly defend during forum discussions on what's the best tank!

If the vaping bug bites you, you're going to be getting more gear as you build your collection, so start off with a solid setup that's gonna last until you figure out what you want from vaping.

Whatever you decide just have fun!

(Apologies for the long post - it gave me something to do while riding the train to work )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

mmotala said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK so like I said I'm going nuts and need some urgent help from the pro's
> 
> ...



Hi @mmotala - great advice from the members above
My suggestion is to go to a shop near you if you can - and try out a few things to see if you like them
Nothing like holding something and experiencing it first before buying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (28/7/16)

@mmotala The IStick Pico is a great mod. Starting off you have more than enough power to last you for some time. 75W max, do note that if you run it at 75W you're batteries will not last you the whole day. 

Battery life is relative to how high wattage you vape and how often.
Keep in mind that you cannot run 25mm tanks on this mod. It's too small. So if you are going to be looking at bigger tanks in the future, keep in mind that you will need a new mod. Not an issue for you yet I am sure, but keep it in mind.

For my use case, I run my Pico with either my Kayfun or Serpent Mini at around 15 - 35W during the day and the battery lasts me more than a day with those tanks.

The Melo 3 tank that comes with the device is nice. A simple, "just works", type of tank. Throw in a coil, prime, fill and vape. Easy as pie.

You probably have done your research but some tips:
Prime your new coil heads. Put a little bit of juice on each of the juice holes and a bit in the top on the mesh.
When you fill your tank or use a new coil for the first time, take a couple of dry puffs, ie, pull on it as if you were vaping normally but keep the air holes closed without firing it. This will force some juice through the coil and aid with the priming process. Let the cotton soak up the juice for a few minutes.
Get some spare coils if you can afford it, you will inevitably burn 1 or 2 out much faster than you anticipated, but don't worry, it's all part of the learning experience.

Bonus tip:
When you feel the itch to get into "this whole coil building thing", get yourself a Serpent Mini, some Cotton Bacon V2, some Kanthal or Stainless Steel wire, check out a video or 2 and get building 

Have fun and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/16)

Im with @BumbleBee . iPower. Its cheap and you wont need to spend on buying 18650s. And it lasts 2days. And is feakishly light.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (28/7/16)

Sup @mmotala , I had a few threads discussing the exact same thing, have a look, should be some extra advise in there:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-post-v2-0-what-to-get.t25434/


----------



## Imtiaaz (28/7/16)

Caveman said:


> @mmotala The IStick Pico is a great mod. Starting off you have more than enough power to last you for some time. 75W max, do note that if you run it at 75W you're batteries will not last you the whole day.
> 
> Battery life is relative to how high wattage you vape and how often.
> Keep in mind that you cannot run 25mm tanks on this mod. It's too small. So if you are going to be looking at bigger tanks in the future, keep in mind that you will need a new mod. Not an issue for you yet I am sure, but keep it in mind.
> ...



Totally agree with @Caveman here, he speaks the truth. 

When I got my pico kit, I manage to get a 2 bay charger and and a extra battery for all under R1500. Believe me, that made a massive difference. Being able to just swop out batteries when the one dies is convenience at its finest and you will be sorted when it comes to the setup. The melo3 2mil tank is as @Caveman said, a "Just works" tank, it is just amazing, no leaks, no airlock issues (Which I have heard happens every now and then on the Melo3 4mil) no problems. That's what you want and need with your first setup, nothing to complicated and inconvenient.

Even after buying a much bigger setup, I still go back to the pico almost every time, the size and simplicity are just winners. Point is, it will be useful for a while to come, even if you want more power, more clouds more whatever, your trusty pico will always come in handy.

Just my 2cents, all the best with the Vape Journey bud


----------



## mmotala (28/7/16)

thanks to everyone who gave feed back, advice and info. made life so much easier for me. i think im going for the eleaf i stick pico. sa vape gear has one on sale for 850 including a battery.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (28/7/16)

mmotala said:


> thanks to everyone who gave feed back, advice and info. made life so much easier for me. i think im going for the eleaf i stick pico. sa vape gear has one on sale for 850 including a battery.


Awesome @mmotala, you won't regret it!


----------



## mmotala (28/7/16)

firstly id like to thank everyone for all the advice and info, those that pm'd as well. ive decided to go for the following device and tank.

need some advice on the tank. 

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-supplies-the-power/products/eleaf-ipower-80w

with this tank

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=652&search=Eleaf+&page=2

thanks once again


----------

